# Arin IP Information



## NodeBytes (Jul 17, 2013)

A while back I was reading somewhere that you can request a change of contact info for your IP addresses if you are assigned a /29 or more. Has anyone done this? How do you do it?

Thanks.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 17, 2013)

SWIP? Just yell at your provider about it.


----------



## earl (Jul 18, 2013)

I think that is mandatory with dacentec, not sure if they still enforce that now.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 18, 2013)

I think hes referring to POC.


----------



## egihosting (Jul 18, 2013)

As the other repliers have told you, yes, you can definitely change the swip/whois on /29 and larger allocations.

Most providers use the reassign-simple template as do we, but customers that want more detailed info showing such as phone, fax, etc can ask their provider to use reassign-detail.


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 18, 2013)

Its called IP swiping. You have to create a POC with ARIN and have your provider swip the IP's under your org name. (Not all providers allow this though.) if the IP is swipped to your account, all abuse reports, or any complaints with any ips under the subnet will be directly forwarded to your contact info.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I could trigger an update of the ip info/geo database too.

Some of my vps do have wrong info and geo information (wrong country and wrong company).


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 19, 2013)

Can any one please show me a swipped ip address from a provider? Just interested to know how thorough you can change it.


----------



## scv (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's an example:


[rwhois.sharktech.net]
%rwhois V-1.5:003eff:00 rwhois.sharktech.net (by Network Solutions, Inc. V-1.5.9.6)
network:Auth-Area:64.32.0.0/19
network:Class-Name:network
network:OrgName:.
network:OrgID;I:KONG-WEIQIANG
network:Address:.
network:City:Ji Ning
network:StateProv:.
networkostalCode:.
network:Country:CN
network:NetRange:64.32.19.192 - 64.32.19.223
network:CIDR:64.32.19.192/27
network:NetName:.-64.32.19.192
network:OrgAbuseHandle:KONG-WEIQIANG
network:OrgAbuseName:ABUSE department
network:OrgAbusePhone:.
network:OrgAbuseEmail:[email protected]
network:OrgNOCHandle:NOC2002-ARIN
network:OrgNOCName:Network Operations Center
network:OrgNOCPhone:+1-312-846-7642
network:OrgNOCEmail:[email protected]
network:OrgTechHandle:TMT-ARIN
network:OrgTechName:Tim Timrawi
network:OrgTechPhone:+1-312-846-7642
network:OrgTechEmail:[email protected]
network:RegDate:20120302
network:Updated:20120302


Looks like Sharktech does excellent account auditing


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 20, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Sometimes I wish I could trigger an update of the ip info/geo database too.
> 
> Some of my vps do have wrong info and geo information (wrong country and wrong company).


You or the provider of the VPS can request it to be updated on some databases. Tried that and it works to some extent. Some don't care though.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

RIPE has added a geolocation field to their IP allocations.  I wish ARIN will do the same.

One workaround for geolocation in the US could be to set up organization POCs with the address set to the datacenter through a sub-SWIP.

Blargh.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 21, 2013)

scv said:


> Here's an example:
> 
> 
> [rwhois.sharktech.net]
> ...


Can you show us an ip address ?


----------



## scv (Jul 21, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> network:CIDR:64.32.19.192/27


Any IP in that range would return that result. Try 64.32.19.193


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 21, 2013)

http://whois.domaintools.com/208.84.135.32

There's a POC, just got it done finally


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 22, 2013)

Building my POC info right now.


----------



## HostColor (Jul 24, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Building my POC info right now.


Who's providing you with IP space and which Regional Internet Registry serves it?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 24, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> http://whois.domaintools.com/208.84.135.32
> 
> There's a POC, just got it done finally


Great  We can also change the country right?


----------



## Tux (Jul 24, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Great  We can also change the country right?


Yes - ARIN serves more than the US, and it does support other country codes.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 10, 2013)

redacted.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 10, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Done - http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-162-218-209-107-1/pft


 No Record Found

No record found for the handle provided.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 11, 2013)

Woops. Swapped IP's. 

http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-192-249-63-15-1/pft


----------



## splitice (Aug 11, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> You or the provider of the VPS can request it to be updated on some databases. Tried that and it works to some extent. Some don't care though.


Most of the time you can do it direct to the likes of MaxMind yourself.


----------

